# DOND1 Please be seated... but not literally



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2022)

Lot of two earlier saddles, too early to trusted to sit upon, so as display only.
48 state USPS shipping only, PayPal f&f preferred
Saddle1= 11 1/4"x 8 1/4" ,Saddle2= 9"x 7 3/4" approx.


Saddle1

































Saddle2...


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 21, 2022)

25.00


----------



## Dra (Jul 23, 2022)

$50 saddle #2


----------

